# Tb Gold Question!



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Is TB Gold, or other color for that matter, unidirectional in its direction of stretch or can it be used cut in any direction/oreintation to the roll?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rubber has no grain.


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

cut it any whitch way you like.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Rubber does act a little different when cut in different directions. The main difference is how easy that it tears. I have tried to figure out why, but have been unsuccessful in do so. -- Tex


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Tex, I got the Gold today and it pretty much answers my question for bands, as the cross-width is useably a bit shy by an inch or two at least. I assume folks still make tie-bands from thin cross-cuts. My assumption on cross-width came from some other color bands I have seen and used that I remembered being very wide and could be doubled up if needed.

Maybe there is an extrusion process that gives more integrity one way over the other.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I always put a sheet up to the light and find which direction the roller marks are. Whichever way they go, is the way I cut. Whether it makes a difference or not it just makes me feel better going with the grain. I also put a micrometer to every sheet I get of any rubber. I have seen good size differences from end to end on all types of rubber. The inspector doesn't get to every sheet going out! Flatband


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting! Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thera Band Gold is the best







!!!!!


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it good to use these new latex free Thera Band products?


----------

